# Way to Bodhi - The lowest tuned band in the world



## Alex79 (Sep 16, 2015)

This band has won some sort of scientifically proven record for being the lowest tuned band in the world:
&#8222;Die am tiefsten spielende Band der Welt&#8220; kommt aus Stuttgart. Universität bestätigt Weltrekord!
In German, but you'll get the idea from the pics and numbers. The bass (40" scale) is tuned a full octave below the normal 5-string B, the guitar is tuned to normal 5-string bass guitar B. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5hrB9vwE58

This is one of the reasons I think all this excessive down-tuning is really... rather..


----------



## Mvotre (Sep 16, 2015)

even with quality headphones, to me if sounds like all players are playing drum kicks


----------



## turbo_4i4ka (Sep 16, 2015)

You just "don't get it."


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Sep 16, 2015)

This is terrible.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 16, 2015)

goldsteinat0r said:


> This is terrible.





I really don't have anything to add.

It doesn't help that even if they weren't trying to exist purely for gimmick's sake, the music would be crap anyways.


----------



## Action (Sep 16, 2015)

Yves has years old youtube videos of his B00 string, Kalium sells a quake bass that comes a minor third lower than that as standard, and quite the handful of guitarists have used B0 strings and lower on their 8- 9- and 10- string ERGs. How disingenuous, but probably just wrong, to call that the lowest a band ever tuned. But yes they are very low.

That said, if they enjoy doing this then more power to them. If they're just doing it for some sense of setting a record, lol. I didn't like the song but I'm blaming the singer the most. Like, check out this other song by them, its 100x better (not saying much) but I don't know the tuning https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDtKq8kkEIE

I don't find notes under ~F0 to have discernable pitches, myself.


----------



## Cake Machine (Sep 16, 2015)

Absolutely dickless tripe. It reminds me of Stitches only even less good-er

https://youtu.be/XtW6HW8jO_U


----------



## Alex79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Action said:


> I don't find notes under ~F0 to have discernable pitches, myself.



You can't actually hear them, the article explains that you can only feel them, but there are harmonics that you hear. So, distortion mush + vibe really.


----------



## Action (Sep 16, 2015)

Alex79 said:


> You can't actually hear them, the article explains that you can only feel them, but there are harmonics that you hear. So, distortion mush + vibe really.



Right, the vast majority of what we hear from a sounding string is not the fundamental. The fundamental becoming literally inaudible isn't what's making it sound bad, I don't think. I mentioned the point at which I perceive the whole timbre of the string starting to turn to ugly mush. I'm gonna guess this varies highly between individuals; just has something to do with how close the overtones stack. Pitch is non-linear so at some point the brain stops hearing a note from it all together and starts hearing noise; even if most of the note's energy is up in the 30-100hz range, well, so is a kick drum's. Some low 0 and 00 octave notes I can "tell" what they are supposed to be, but it doesn't change that they hit my neutral, unprepared ear as entirely non-tonal. And that's all I meant.


----------



## Alex79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Action said:


> Right, the vast majority of what we hear from a sounding string is not the fundamental. The fundamental becoming literally inaudible isn't what's making it sound bad, I don't think. I mentioned the point at which I perceive the whole timbre of the string starting to turn to ugly mush. I'm gonna guess this varies highly between individuals; just has something to do with how close the overtones stack. Pitch is non-linear so at some point the brain stops hearing a note from it all together and starts hearing noise; even if most of the note's energy is up in the 30-100hz range, well, so is a kick drum's. Some low 0 and 00 octave notes I can "tell" what they are supposed to be, but it doesn't change that they hit my neutral, unprepared ear as entirely non-tonal. And that's all I meant.



Sorry, I was a bit unclear, I wasn't actually disagreeing with you. More trying to explain/support.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 16, 2015)

After they accepted their award for the lowest tuned band in the land, did they also accept the award for crappiest band in the land?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds like poo to me. I bet it's even worse live.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 16, 2015)

It's very hard to listen to- not because of the horrible ESL vocals but it just kind of evokes that feeling, "ugh, this is what people who think the music I like is stupid think that the music I like sounds like".


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol. I made that album in A00 last year, and this cover song in Eb00.


----------



## The Mirror (Sep 17, 2015)

Even the friendship between Rob Scallon and Jared Dines djents more than this shi*.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 17, 2015)

The Mirror said:


> Even the friendship between Rob Scallon and Jared Dines djents more than this shi*.



This is true, they do have that going for them. Rob and Jared make up for it by being generally awesome though.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 17, 2015)

There is a whole thread on here of people that tune in the legendary 0 octave, hell i've recorded in A0. I'm sure Caynug and Unjustly labeled from this forum have both released a number of albums down there as well.


----------



## bloc (Sep 17, 2015)

Usher in the new breed of djent


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 17, 2015)

It just sounds awful, the song writing itself leaves a lot to be desired too.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Sep 17, 2015)

When i listen to the guitars i see a wagon rolling slowly down the street or something, just struggling to get along - that's what it sounds like.

And a prominent German accent that doesn't help matters (no offense to germans, my father is Austrian).


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah, that's awful. It's not even the tuning, though that's a struggle since everything is so indistinct, its the writing.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 17, 2015)

This would be bad in regular drop B....


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 17, 2015)

GunpointMetal said:


> This would be bad in regular drop B....



It's already bad...


----------



## Insinfier (Sep 17, 2015)

This band sounds like it was intended to be a joke.

But they're completely ....ing serious, huh...


----------



## Way to Bodhi (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi folks. Thank you so much for your kindness. Your comments are so nicely written it's a pleasure to read them. We really do enjoy your support. All the best for your career, Way to Bodhi


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 18, 2015)

Way to Bodhi said:


> Hi folks. Thank you so much for your kindness. Your comments are so nicely written it's a pleasure to read them. We really do enjoy your support. All the best for your career, Way to Bodhi


----------



## Cake Machine (Sep 18, 2015)

.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 20, 2015)

I haven't listened yet. Whether i like the music or not i appreciate the experimentation and the use of a beautiful 40" scale bass. Because the gauge is .266 i assume Kalium strings? Nice photo of the strings on that website.


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 20, 2015)

Holy fu_c_k that string is HUGE.


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 21, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Lol. I made that album in A00 last year, and this cover song in Eb00.


Doesn't count. You're singer-songwriter


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 21, 2015)

Way to Bodhi said:


> Hi folks. Thank you so much for your kindness. Your comments are so nicely written it's a pleasure to read them. We really do enjoy your support. All the best for your career, Way to Bodhi


----------

